# Best scent in CP ever!!!



## Missjulesdid (Apr 17, 2008)

ok, maybe not the best scent EVER, but the best yet that I have made ...

2parts 10x orange EO
1 part midnight pommegranite FO
1/4 part patchouli EO

added at .5 oz ppo

I made this scent for body soap, and I did a matching body silk spray. I'm addicted!

(edited to add): Hey Mod, can you move this post to the fragrance section, I posted in wrong spot.. thanks.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 17, 2008)

Sounds devine MJD!  I'd love to try it in soap!   8) 
I moved it here for you as requested. :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm a Midnight Pom fan for sure - where do you get yours?


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 18, 2008)

I got it from WSP. I didn't love it straight, but I do love it mixed with the orange.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 18, 2008)

ooooohhhh - that does sound wonderful.  I am going to start doing some experimenting as well, small batches - just in case.  lol.  k


----------



## jones10021 (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like heaven.  Experimentation can yield great results.


----------

